

"Technology abuse" – Rant opportunity here - mqsiuser

&quot;It was then abused beyond its capabilities. It just happened, like many other silly things&quot;<p>I have quite a couple in mind, but I&#x27;d like to let you first<p>Don&#x27;t miss the chance, this thread is for it!
======
mqsiuser
Okay, I start:

1\. Using the build tool ant for installing software

2\. Using the stylesheet language xslt for message transformation

3\. Using SQL for message transformation

4\. Defining the Web for machines (w3c)

